# Blogs?



## Fame (Dec 9, 2012)

Helloo
I'd like to start following some AC:NL blogs but I can't seem to find that many.
Post yours and I'll keep a list. 
I'm sure I'm not the only one who likes looking at blogs? 
I made one today, but I don't have the game so it's mainly for info and stuff.

1. Fame's blog ****
2. Valerie's blog ***
3. revika's blog
4. Lovemcqueen's blog (Only AC & WW related atm, will be NL related when released)
5. Privespa Blog (diary entries) ***
6. aikatears' blog (going to start being used when they have the game)
7. Blog by Jennifer(?) ***
8. Pelshko's blog (on a hiatus, might post again at Europe/NA release) ***
9. Huge list of Japanese blogs ***
10. saratoga's blog ***
11. Wing's blog
12. Skitty's blog
13. Jake's blog 1  2 ****
14. jesughs' blog (posts AC related things for now) 
15. pallycake's blog
16. Mint's blog ***
17. amped4jr88's blog (for when NL releases)
18. MDofDarkheart's blog (TBT blog) ****
19. Haihappen's blogs 1 2 (1: for when NL comes out, 2: QR codes) ****
20. Flying Mint Bunny's blog (for when NL comes out)
21. ctk974's blog ***
22. Sam's blog
23. ACking's blog
24. MadamSpringy's blog
25. Eloise's blog ****
26. Officer Berri's blog 
27. Skye's blog
28. bootie101's blog ***
29. colinx's blog
30. Little Joey's blog
31. Tammyface's blog ****

Key
*** = NL Players
**** = blogs that post NL related things


----------



## Valerie (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll be keeping one once I start playing. Mainly to post pics and stuff.  Here's the link:

ValerieBlog.tumblr.com/

Should be up and running in about 2 weeks tops.


----------



## Fame (Dec 9, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I'll be keeping one once I start playing. Mainly to post pics and stuff.  Here's the link:
> 
> ValerieBlog.tumblr.com/
> 
> Should be up and running in about 2 weeks tops.



Cool, I added you to the list and followed you ^^


----------



## aikatears (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/animal-crossing-new-leaf
Try that i get most of the nl blogs like that. I have one as well but Waiting on NA release


----------



## mattmagician (Dec 9, 2012)

We have a TBT one, but it's innactive until some of us get the game


----------



## revika (Dec 9, 2012)

What Matt said. I also have my own acnl blog at http://miecrossing.tumblr.com
It's just AC in general right now, but it's going to be my diary of the game when it's released.  Just trying to build up a follow-base right now.


----------



## Fame (Dec 9, 2012)

revika said:


> What Matt said. I also have my own acnl blog at http://miecrossing.tumblr.com
> It's just AC in general right now, but it's going to be my diary of the game when it's released.  Just trying to build up a follow-base right now.



Followed and added to the list ^^


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a blog. It's just animal crossing and animal crossing wild world right now but it will be all new leaf when i get it. Just click the Tumblr link in my signature.


----------



## Fame (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I have a blog. It's just animal crossing and animal crossing wild world right now but it will be all new leaf when i get it. Just click the Tumblr link in my signature.



Added to list and followed!


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 9, 2012)

The Bell Tree Forums is actually partnered with the blog at www.acnewleaf.com


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2012)

this is actually a really useful thread to have. I'm about to go to school now, but when I get home I'll see what I can find


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Doesn't have to be MY blog right? Hopefully not. 
Here is one I've been watching. This player is so hardcore about the mapping on the grid and everything if you scroll down and take a look you'll see. It's amazing. I was really curious to see how this type of eyes looks when changed to something other than the default black but so far haven't seen anything. Still lots of great pictures and information here (thank you google translate) 
http://pub.ne.jp/privespa_blog/


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 9, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> The Bell Tree Forums is actually partnered with the blog at www.acnewleaf.com



*www.acnewleaf.com*

Just in case nobody saw it.


----------



## Justin (Dec 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> *www.acnewleaf.com*
> 
> Just in case nobody saw it.



I love you.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 9, 2012)

Justin said:


> I love you.




*<3<3<3*


----------



## revika (Dec 9, 2012)

That seems more like a news source than a blog like Fame is looking for, I think. I believe she is referring to screencaps/diaries/etc of acnl. Like the kind of stuff Mint posts in the spoiler thread, but all on Tumblr.


----------



## Fame (Dec 10, 2012)

^ Yeah, thanks for clarifying x)
I added 'http://pub.ne.jp/privespa_blog/' to the list but I didn't really know what to call it.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 10, 2012)

ah might as well
tearsvillage.tumblr.com...that will be my blog on the game once we get it.


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 10, 2012)

This is my favourite New Leaf blog: http://www.sosostris.com/

edit: Just to clarify, this isn't my blog. I don't even have the game.


----------



## Fame (Dec 10, 2012)

Added both and followed your tumblr.
Hope this benefits other people than just me.


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll be sure to follow you guys. It'll be interesting to see what other players get up to in New Leaf. 

Here's my blog:

http://pelshko.tumblr.com/


----------



## Fame (Dec 12, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> I'll be sure to follow you guys. It'll be interesting to see what other players get up to in New Leaf.
> 
> Here's my blog:
> 
> http://pelshko.tumblr.com/



Was already following you hehheh x) 
Added to the list!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 14, 2012)

Ugh! I just did my first blog post and it took me almost 2 hours!  I think I am going to just stick with a photostream with captioned pictures, for now, and delete the blog.  Here is the link to my photostream:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/91159742@N08/

Edit: never mind! I think I figured out how to directly upload to Tumblr


----------



## aikatears (Dec 15, 2012)

Once you get to play around with tumblr gets easier.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 19, 2012)

I have an online newspaper (http://paper.li/aikatears/1355776612#) which covers anything animal crossing by using twitter facebook youtube and rss feeds, was wondering if I can add the rss feeds of the blogs on it?


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2012)

there is a huge list of blogs here;
http://game.blogmura.com/doubutsunomori/


----------



## saratoga (Dec 23, 2012)

I started a tumblr! (I am Linandko on youtube, just in case anyone recognizes my character): http://linandko.tumblr.com/


----------



## Fame (Dec 23, 2012)

Added both!


----------



## Wing (Dec 26, 2012)

kareha-journal.tumblr.com
I'll be posting things once AC:NL releases for Australia... ^_^


----------



## Fame (Dec 27, 2012)

Followed and added to list!


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 29, 2012)

You may want to remove my blog from the list. As of today, I've stopped posting there since I was getting tired of it, and was running out of new and interesting things to talk about. I'll still keep the old posts up.

I might use it again once the game is released in Europe, or make a new blog for that. I'm not sure.


----------



## Fame (Dec 29, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> You may want to remove my blog from the list. As of today, I've stopped posting there since I was getting tired of it, and was running out of new and interesting things to talk about. I'll still keep the old posts up.
> 
> I might use it again once the game is released in Europe, or make a new blog for that. I'm not sure.



I'll put on a hiatus for now.


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 29, 2012)

Fame said:


> I'll put on a hiatus for now.


Alright, thanks.


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I started one in character: AC Garnet
I'm making it about getting evicted from WW and moving into my NL town.
Not making too many posts atm but I'll be posting like mad when I acquire my copy of NL.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 29, 2012)

Skitty said:


> I started one in character: AC Garnet
> I'm making it about getting evicted from WW and moving into my NL town.
> Not making too many posts atm but I'll be posting like mad when I acquire my copy of NL.


cute blog


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

aikatears said:


> cute blog



Aww thanks


----------



## aikatears (Dec 29, 2012)

http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/
Found this


----------



## Fame (Dec 30, 2012)

Added and followed both.


----------



## Skitty (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay~


----------



## Zen (Dec 30, 2012)

aikatears said:


> http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/
> Found this



Who owns this one? I seem to be being credited in the posts lately. (yet not the other one about town ordinances)


----------



## Fame (Dec 30, 2012)

Jake^


----------



## Zen (Dec 30, 2012)

Fame said:


> Hagrid^



 I don't know who that is aside from the book character.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey just a little update I had recreated my blog making it the main blog on a new tumblr account the address is the same but I do know that 4 people had follow my old one if you like can refollow? thanks


----------



## Sam (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey, my blog is The Animal Crosser and will be my diary of my New Leaf Adventures!


----------



## jesughs (Mar 17, 2013)

My Animal Crossing blog is www.crossingfever.tumblr.com
Mostly I post things related to all of the AC games and occasionally I make funny pictures. When New Leaf comes out, I'll definitely be blogging about my personal experience, but for now I stick to reblogging others' New Leaf posts.


----------



## Princess (Mar 17, 2013)

http://ac3dsnewleaf.tumblr.com/ Relatively new, but yeah.


----------



## Mint (Mar 17, 2013)

I recently started an NL blog: http://mintato.tumblr.com/
I'll be posting both my Jp and Eng town on there.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 17, 2013)

Mint said:


> I recently started an NL blog to post on: http://mintato.tumblr.com/
> I'll be posting both my Jp and Eng town on there.



adding blogs to fav list, will start following the tumblr ones soon


----------



## Catarsi Sol (Mar 18, 2013)

Solheim Crossing is my blog and will be active whenever New Leaf comes out here in the States.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mine is in my signature but just incase it is http://wellofbells.blogspot.com  I will be posting about my game play


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a general AC blog not a NL one.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/blog.php?4595&blogcategoryid=18


----------



## Haihappen (Mar 18, 2013)

my (future) new leaf blog is: www.skypiea-crossing.tumblr.com (One Piece Town)
and my new leaf qr code blog is www.newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 18, 2013)

Just started a new blog for NL, hasn't got any posts  and I'm still working on the design...

http://bymistcrossing.tumblr.com/


----------



## Fame (Mar 18, 2013)

so this thread is alive again. ok xD 
i added everyone and will probably follow you tomorrow.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 18, 2013)

I made a Tumblr and a Wordpress blog. Recently finished the layout on the latter so looking forward to actually having stuff for it. Just need to work on the image script.


----------



## ctk974 (Mar 19, 2013)

I post about the game from time to time. Here is the link to the Animal Crossing category


----------



## Fame (Mar 19, 2013)

added


----------



## Merelfantasy (Mar 19, 2013)

I might make a blog, but then I'll link it to my personal blog. I don't feel like managing two blogs anyway.


----------



## Sam (Mar 19, 2013)

Fame said:


> so this thread is alive again. ok xD*
> i added everyone and will probably follow you tomorrow.






I think you missed mine? 




Just in case, it's www.theanimalcrosser.weebly.com


----------



## ACking (Mar 19, 2013)

Made a blog!   Sorry. Kinda blah right now. http://kalvencrosser.tumblr.com/


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2013)

bidoofcrossing.blogspot.com.au


----------



## Fame (Mar 20, 2013)

added



Sam said:


> I think you missed mine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops sorry ^^ ive added you now


----------



## MadamSpringy (Mar 20, 2013)

I made a blog as well.
http://sydneyscrossing.tumblr.com

Not a whole lot on it. I'll mostly be posting old CF photos and reblogging some stuff until New Leaf comes out.


----------



## Eloise (Mar 20, 2013)

My blog is http://saskiesue.tumblr.com


----------



## Jake (Mar 21, 2013)

i also have bidoofcrossing.tumblr.om


----------



## Fame (Mar 21, 2013)

added


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 21, 2013)

I just made a blog for myself today. I don't know much about blogs so it's probably kinda crummy but...

http://moonvalecrossing.tumblr.com/


----------



## Skye (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a general AC blog but along with it will be my New Leaf adventures
NL posts of mine will be tagged with my character's name(s) starting June 9th~
Here


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 22, 2013)

http://jumpoutgameblog.tumblr.com/


----------



## Fame (Mar 22, 2013)

added


----------



## Valerie (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine is on the list, 
http://valerieblog.tumblr.com/

But I haven't been very active. That is about to change! Now that I have finished studying for a big test, it's time to start studying for the next one: JLPT N5 ( the basic competency level of the Japanese language proficiency test).

I plan to post screen shots and video. My camera is a bit bad right now, but I may upgrade in future...


----------



## Tammyface (Mar 30, 2013)

http://crossing-to-catania.tumblr.com/

Made a blog in anticipation of AC:NL! Once I get it, I'll post a bunch of my own screenshots, but in the meantime I'm reblogging a ton of animal crossing related stuff. Hope people check it out  I'm going to follow a bunch on the list.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 30, 2013)

I just been adding more stuff to make my blog look nice, june come quick


----------



## Little Joey (Mar 30, 2013)

I have one. At the moment I post random Animal Crossing things and I have a City Folk journal, but I plan on posting New Leaf stuff the first day it comes out.

http://joeycrossing.tumblr.com/


----------



## colinx (Mar 30, 2013)

My blog:
http://nooksslave.tumblr.com/

switched links so it is now attached to my main account. will blog occasionally until game is out.


----------



## Fame (Apr 3, 2013)

forgot to do this oop
added everyone


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 18, 2013)

I just started my blog today.

http://charmedcrossing.tumblr.com/


----------



## MojoRisin (Jul 18, 2013)

http://kaonashee.tumblr.com/ 

I just made this less than 10 minutes ago, I swear it won't be as bad as it looks right now


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 18, 2013)

If anyone can't actually make a website you can also use The Blog Tree.  I check the Blogs daily, and although you won't have as many viewers I think it's worth it!
I wish I had a Blog but I can't exactly get one...


----------

